# Junge Stripperin (x11)



## laberrhababer (26 Apr. 2011)

Diese Bilder sind schon uralt, aber ich habe sie gerade wiederentdeckt. Viel Spaß damit :thumbup:


----------



## obiwan12 (26 Apr. 2011)

WoW Sie ist ja ein echter lecker bissen. Wie heißt sie!!!!


----------



## laberrhababer (26 Apr. 2011)

Tja, Obiwan, leider keine Ahnung. Wie schon gesagt, dass Set liegt 'ne ganze Weile auf'm PC. Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand ihren Namen ?!


----------



## supertoudy (28 Apr. 2011)

sieht echt lecker aus


----------



## neman64 (29 Apr. 2011)

:thx: für die schöne junge sexy unbekannte Stripperin


----------



## Punisher (29 Apr. 2011)

klasse Shoot


----------



## Destroyer64 (2 Mai 2011)

Die Stripperin heißt Silvie de Lux und ist Tschechin. Hatte schon das Glück ihr auf der Erotikmesse in Prag zu begegnen. Echt heißer Feger und sehr nett, einer 
meiner Lieblingmodels. :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (2 Mai 2011)

danke für den namen Destroyer64. hab die suche schon aufgegeben


----------



## laberrhababer (3 Mai 2011)

Danke, Destroyer64 :thumbup:


----------

